

DConf 2013: Effective SIMD for modern architectures by Manu Evals - andralex
http://youtube.com/watch?v=q_39RnxtkgM

======
WalterBright
Abstract: Efficient and portable implementation of SIMD algorithms in D using
core.simd and std.simd.

Benefits: Exposure to the language syntax and API's present in D, and also
some best practises for writing portable SIMD code.

Speaker Bio: Manu Evans is a senior technology programmer in the video games
industry with 10 years commercial experience. He has worked at Remedy Games in
Finland, and Krome Studios in Australia, on titles including Alan Wake, Star
Wars, Spyro the Dragon, and many, many more. Manu is an expert in hardware
abstraction, low level systems and performance optimisation on a wide variety
of computer hardware.

------
WalterBright
Slides:
[http://dconf.org/talks/evans_2.pdf](http://dconf.org/talks/evans_2.pdf)

